
Show HN: Watch YouTube videos in a 3D world with your friends - masterspy7
https://dj3d.io/
======
masterspy7
EDIT: Sorry I'm having some issues with my servers now since lots of people
are using it! Hoping to fix it soon!

Hey HN! I've been working on this project for a few months now and I thought
this would be a good time to release a beta version. DJ3D will keep Youtube
videos in sync with a group of up to 30 people, and each person gets a fun
little avatar in a 3D world to mess around with. All you have to do is create
a room and share the URL!

Tech stack:

\- Agones + nengi for the multiplayer

\- three.js for rendering

\- Firestore for video syncing

Coming Soon:

\- Usernames

\- Chat

\- Video queuing

\- More expressive features (dances, emotes, etc.)

Sorry if you encounter any issues, it's still a work in progress. Feel free to
report bugs or give feature suggestions at our Discord!

[https://discord.gg/Wpmz55T](https://discord.gg/Wpmz55T)

More of my projects:

[https://neelmango.com/](https://neelmango.com/)

~~~
i_am_good
Please bind LEFT/RIGHT MOUSE to punching and kicking. People are blocking the
view!

~~~
artursapek
+1

------
contrahax
Nice! Some feature ideas after using it:

\- It would be great if you could use your webcam as your face, in addition to
the emojis.

\- Ability to send messages in the room and have them appear above your head
would be a nice feature.

\- Being able to set your username would be nice so you know who is who.

\- It would be cool if there was multiple room types, and the creator of the
room can pick one (A theatre, a grassy field, a living room, etc.).

~~~
masterspy7
Just added the username feature! It appears above your head... Working on
adding chat next. Technically you could use your username for a super janky
chat haha

------
alibert
People looking for a very evolved version in VR can check
[https://www.bigscreenvr.com/](https://www.bigscreenvr.com/)

[https://store.steampowered.com/app/457550/Bigscreen_Beta/](https://store.steampowered.com/app/457550/Bigscreen_Beta/)

Edit: not affiliated

~~~
ronyfadel
Has anyone tried this? I'm hesitating on buying a VR device because of motion
sickness/eye strain, but this looks so cool.

~~~
erjiang
The biggest problem IME is that VR headsets are not very high resolution,
since the screen needs to cover a wide FOV but your eyes look for sharp detail
in the center of what you're looking at. So you'll see a slight screen-door
effect or aliasing. The VR cinema feels nice and big but you won't see the
same level of detail as in real life.

Motion sickness is not usually an issue with apps made for VR because they've
usually implemented move-by-teleporting. I've tested VR with multiple people
who get motion sick playing regular first-person games like Minecraft, but
they don't get motion sick in VR.

------
SSPepe
[https://dj3d.io/room/TueVDJ61](https://dj3d.io/room/TueVDJ61) Live Rap

------
cheese_burger30
I love this! I would be perfect is the little guy can jump in the cubes like
in a platformer, it's amazing that you have all this space to run, but it's a
litte boring if you can't climb thins or hit/interact with other users. But
lovely idea, cheers. (sorry for my english)

------
anilgulecha
@mastersky7 restrictions create more creativity.

1\. People running around and blocking the view can be very distracting -- I'm
assuming the point here is to be a utility, albeit a fun one. So perhaps allow
people to jump or wave or do something in place (like throw emojis above
them). But people are locked in place.

2\. Enable a performance mode, where people can then view the same in 2d.. so
people with less powerful machines are able to partake.

3\. A chat sidebar optionally.. so people can use that to discuss.

These 3 would help a lot for so many usecases (including mine -- watching tech
talks with co-workers). Does anyone have other recommendations for my usecase?

~~~
BossingAround
Performance mode would be welcome... This has kicked off the fans of my 2015
MBP into the highest gear.

------
douglaswlance
It'd be cool to have the option to feed my webcam to the face of the
character, and for the head to point in the direction of the mouse cursor like
Minecraft.

------
terrycody
I am really chilled, what a cool thing!

Please add text chating, just please...............

This remind me reminiscent of drive-in movie theater...

~~~
terrycody
btw, I tried it with one of my friend, found its a bit lag, and when it
happened, the video will restart, maybe its just our VPN lags...

------
Medox
Reminds me of the Web Displays Mod for Minecraft:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpqOv7SxkHA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpqOv7SxkHA)
.

Complete with keyboard and mouse. Why ever leave the game?

------
ronyfadel
This is superb!

You're almost at a point where this can be made into a browser extension, to
include sites like Netflix, Hulu etc..

Also, please make it more like an actual movie theater were we could sit down
and talk (audio chat).

~~~
ASalazarMX
A chat would be nicer for all the other people watching, although a room
setting would be a good compromise. People suggesting features left and right
just shows how nice this is.

~~~
ronyfadel
How about audio volume based on distance.. only the people next to you can
hear you

------
artursapek
This is so awesome. Let me customize my guy.

EDIT: You could develop this into a full-blown virtual movie theater
experience. Add a snack bar and rows of seats. Maybe you could even sell
virtual popcorn to people.

------
tshoaib
The grass is a cool feature showing how well three.js works, maybe add a small
world building tool with different terrains. Not sure how much more load it
would add.

~~~
jcims
that would be fun, build a big climbing pile that people could park on

------
JoeQuery
This is very exciting. I have been browsing /shownew lately here and this is
another project that is very inspiring.

I have a hard time staying focused when watching programming tutorials, or any
educational content really. I felt so much more relaxed and focused having the
ability to let my character jump around while watching the content.

Plus this will be a great tool with the social distancing measures being
taken.

Thank you for sharing!

------
wilsmex
Join my room to watch me teach CSS Grid:
[https://dj3d.io/room/mhZrpfnH](https://dj3d.io/room/mhZrpfnH) Fun site!

------
RaoulP
What I love the most is the character animation. Did you animate this by hand
yourself?

Ah, I see you're the guy behind 3dforreddit too! I had some fun with that when
it was posted here.

------
ArekDymalski
This is great! I just would like to know if there's a way to click the
suggested video and watch it on the screen - now it opens YT in a new tab.

------
SSPepe
Live Music @ [https://dj3d.io/room/lX6XxdpZ](https://dj3d.io/room/lX6XxdpZ)

------
doppiojoe
Really nice, genuinely felt like i was in a theater.

~~~
masterspy7
Thank you! Glad you liked it. Yea, I've had similar, theater-like experiences
in VR before but I thought it could be fun without a headset as well.

------
bazeblackwood
It's so cool!!

One weird thing, it seems like jumping makes the video restart

EDIT: Okay it seemed to stop doing that after I enabled and disabled my cursor
again

------
sxp
Nice work. You should consider adding WebXR support. ThreeJS has a pretty good
cross-platform plugin you can use.

~~~
lolaso
true

~~~
lolaso
noi

------
superhuzza
This is incredibly silly but I love it!

------
christilut
This is cool! Needs some form of chat though And a way to release the cursor
without having to alt tab

~~~
masterspy7
Thanks! Yes, chat is coming soon. And you can press ESC to get your cursor
back.

------
asadlionpk
This is so cool! It would be great if the worlds were more explorable and had
more places to go.

------
BossingAround
I really love the idea. You've done a lot of cool projects I see. Great job!

------
jcims
Wave has passed, just wanted to pop in to say this is really cool man. Great
job..

------
kleer001
Cute!

I'd love to be able to use my mouse as a mouse instead of just being locked to
the camera.

~~~
rskala
escape button works as a toggle for mouse control, i didn't see it listed as a
control

------
leonardosts
Loved it! It would be cool if it had a list of public rooms.

~~~
SSPepe
That`s exactly what I thought!

------
grilledchickenw
This is great work! Really simple but well executed idea.

------
_vertigo
Awesome - can you add some blocks for parkour?

------
weaponizedwords
Very cool! The future of meetings has come.

------
SSPepe
Rooms should be advertised @OP

------
2038AD
Reminds me of Gmod cinema :-)

~~~
dag11
From GMod Tower?

------
sabujp
video isn't working for me :

Google Chrome 81.0.4044.92 (Official Build) (64-bit) OS Linux

~~~
jtaillon
Same for me (same build and OS)

------
streulpita
Wow this is amazing!

